# Devils Lake Fishing Report 8/19



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

*Devils Lake Fishing Report*

Poor weather this past week slowed fishing a bit but overall the walleye 
fishing continues to be quite good. Most all presentations continue to work on 
the lake. Anglers are trolling cranks such as jointed raps and hornets over 
sunken roads in the Flats and Pelican, along the rip rap of Hwy 20 near Acorn 
Ridge, and Hwy 57 near Five Crows; running bottom bouncers with spinners and 
leeches or crawlers on sunken points such as Haleys, Patience, Bud, Doc Hagens, 
Scooters, Ft. Totten/Cactus, and Birklands Point or working areas such as 
Stromme Addition and west of the Blue Silos; jigging the rocks of Rocky Point, 
Military Point, the towers in the north end of Creel Bay and the Main Bay, and 
the Ft. Totten/Cactus Points; or slip bobbering the trees around the casino, 
Ft. Totten, Bud Bay, and the Flats. White bass continue to be caught in most 
areas of the lake, but the schools are scattered and finding them can be hit 
and miss. Pike continue to be caught along with walleyes in most parts of the 
lake. Perch fishing continues to remain quite slow. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing
!!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks for your reports, its nice to have an idea whats goin before i come out. :beer:

mark


----------

